# Replace Plastic Valve Stems - HELP!!!



## jbonia (Jun 6, 2011)

My bathtub faucets (Ganze) are leaking so I took them apart and see that they are all plastic inside - valve cylinders, etc.. I would insert a picture here if I knew how, or if it's even possible. Anyway, I want to replace all the plastic parts with standard brass fittings. On the other side of the wall (which I gladly have access to, the hot and cold water feed into a brass fitting about 9 inches long with cold on one end hot on the other and a shower connection on top and the regular faucet connection on the bottom. Will I need to replace this part too if I want to replace the valve cylinders, etc..? Thanks kindly to anyone who can help.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 6, 2011)

You can certainly post a picture. If you have it saved on your computer, click 'post reply'. Scroll down under the text box and you'll see a button that says "Manage Attachments". Click that and locate the file on your computer. Click "open" once you have found it. It will bring you back to the smaller attachment manager box. Click 'upload'. Once it is done uploading you may close the box and it is now attached to the post. Click "submit reply" once you're done entering your text.


If it is on another website such as flickr, yahoo!, etc.... You may click the button with a mountain and a sun just above the empty text box. Enter the URL there and hit enter. It is now attached. Hope this helped you.


----------



## jbonia (Jun 6, 2011)

I will take it all apart again tomorrow and post some pictures. Thanks again and have a good day.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you sure its not a Danze faucet you have?


----------



## jbonia (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes it is Danze - sorry bout that lol.


----------



## jbonia (Jun 7, 2011)

Update... I took the whole assembly apart again, replaced the o-ring washer, replaced the warn spring and rubber seal at the back and the bloody thing still leaks??? Anyone have any ideas? Could it be leaking through from the shower cylinder? The hot water tap shuts off fine. Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Jun 7, 2011)

No water comes from the supply not the other way around...

What model do you have?

Have you found an parts breakdown diagram on-line?


----------



## jbonia (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a Danze LM80906 (B-125). Or at least thats whats printed (engraved) on the chrome plates. I'm looking online but can't find the 80906 for some reason. I am thinking about replacing the whole thing which will require some pipe work etc.. but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 7, 2011)

The problem is that some Danze stuff is borderline okay while a lot of it is a Home Cheapo house brand....

The part # you have is just for the escutcheon and it is used on a wide array of faucets from kitchen sink faucets to showers....

If you google LM80906 the internet is loaded with people looking for parts....

I'm thinking a nice new Delta or, Moen valve should fit nicely....


----------

